# Newbie Question; Goats with light pink eyelids



## erealpixie (Oct 27, 2016)

Quick question. We just did a check up on all of our goats yesterday and several of our 13 have very light pink on the eyelids and one of our goats is almost white (yikes!). Two of the girls are very pregnant. I am ordering a herbal mix from firmmeadow and in the meantime I have some of the Molly's herbals which I just used starting yesterday (the wormwood blend)on the non pregnant goats (and a herbal mix without wormwood for the pregnant ones that isn't very strong), I am also giving whole garlic cloves. I really prefer not to do a chemical wormer but am unsure what your thoughts are if the natural wormer will work well enough for them at this point and if not what wormer would be safe for the pregnant does that I can pick up at the tractor supply. The goat with the white eye lids is pretty skinny (she was very unhealthy when we bought her but has otherwise been doing well, eating etc). Any thoughts?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I wouldn't use herbs with them already having worms. Go to tractor supply and ask for wormer for goats (pellet). It's in a white bag with green writing I can't remember what the name is. It has green pellets and it works great! It also says safe for pregnant and lactating goats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Get fecals done on all those that are anemic. 

Herbal methods work very well as prevention, but aren't good for treatment. I would get this under control with chemicals and then go back to herbs only (but do continue herbs now as well - they are awesome for the immune system, and boy are chemicals not).

Start all anemic goats on red cell or some other form of iron supplementation.

I would advise against pellets. It's a very uncertain method by which to worm - too hard to get the right amount into each goat. And anyways, you really need to know what kind of parasites you're dealing with before giving chemicals. 

Are any of them scouring?

Are they eating well?


----------



## erealpixie (Oct 27, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Get fecals done on all those that are anemic.
> 
> Herbal methods work very well as prevention, but aren't good for treatment. I would get this under control with chemicals and then go back to herbs only (but do continue herbs now as well - they are awesome for the immune system, and boy are chemicals not).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice  No none of them have scours, all have availability to hay and some alfalfa and those who are pregnant/milking we were giving new country organics goat feed. I hide the herbal parasite blend in with a little bit of the feed and give it to them that way, all of them run up to me to get the feed and are very eager to eat. One of our bucks is currently having clumpy (raspberry like) stools. I will call my vet on Monday and see if we can get fecals done and see where to go from there, I appreciate the response!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Get fecals done on all those that are anemic.
> 
> Herbal methods work very well as prevention, but aren't good for treatment. I would get this under control with chemicals and then go back to herbs only (but do continue herbs now as well - they are awesome for the immune system, and boy are chemicals not).
> 
> ...


 I agree, it must be a chemical wormer, if they indeed have a high worm load, herbals I am afraid do nothing for an active case. Lice are also blood drainers. Cocci is another, so get a fecal for worms and cocci.

Red cell is a good iron supplement, a horse product for anemia. 
6 cc's per 100 lbs. and monitor coloring. When borderline stage happens in coloring, stop any time you see it. Otherwise treat for 7 days if still too light, then 1 x a week until borderline color is there.


----------

